# So Called King Size Bed In A New 2010 210Rs



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Where can i get custom linens for the odd size so called king size bed in the new 210RS. it is larger than a Queen but smaller than a king. it acutally measures 72X75. wife says Bed,Bath and Beyond . anyone else been able to get something that will work.?? thanks


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We used a set of Queen on ours. There tight, but they work. We talked about looking for waterbed sheets. Those where odd ball sizes also.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

yea....all RV bed sizes are smaller that our home beds.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you tried Camping World - they cater to RV's and should have what you are looking for. Their web address can be found here:CampingWorld. Good luck...


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

If Queen sheets are too tight, you could always try king sheets with elastic straps to secure them. Bed Bath and Beyond has them (those just fit each corners), or there's another type here that go diagonally from corner to corner:

http://www.sheetsuspenders.com/


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Or take the King top sheet and just tuck it in for use as the fitted sheet....


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input, will try camping world and check on some Cal Queen size.
thanks again


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

We have a real puffy mattress pad and use king sheets. We just tuck the excess under. Works okay for us.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We just tuck in the excess of the fitted sheet for our king.


----------

